# VALLEY  OF  THE  GIANTS



## johncrane (Aug 20, 2006)

This is me standing at the Giant red Tingle Tree' in the valley of the giants at Walpole.WA the base of the tree is 24 metres'





 this is the largest living girthed Eucalypt known in the world' and is surrounded by soaring karri trees. has anyone else got any large tree photos to show.


----------



## DocStram (Aug 20, 2006)

I'll probably be banned for this one, but I cannot resist .....
Is that a chainsaw in your pocket, or are you happy to see that tree?


----------



## johncrane (Aug 20, 2006)

ho ho ho you are very funny DOC [:0]


----------



## punkinn (Aug 20, 2006)

I got some trees for you!  Can you say "Yosemite!?"  []  Giant Sequoias in the Mariposa Grove:  

Uprooted redwood: 





I felt absolutely tiny among these beautiful trees!





Dang, that thing is BIG!





I've never looked up INSIDE a tree before!





and one of my favorite tree photos: 





Nancy


----------



## clewless (Aug 21, 2006)

<br />

New Zealand Champion "Tane Mahuta" 
Kauri or Agathis australis 
Waipoua National Forest Northern North Island, New Zealand 
Circumference = 540 inches (45 feet) 
Height = 169 feet 
Volume = 8,635 cubic feet 
Estimated Age = 2,100 years 

I've seen the redwoods but this boy was big.  Everyone was quieted by the enormous size especially since you don't see him till you round a turn in the forest.  People were "reverential", in his presence. For me, I'd have to place this in the top three places I've been with walking up to the base of Cheops pyramid in Gisa and the Grand Canyon ads the other two...so far[].

Tane Mahuta is New Zealand's tallest Kauri Tree, growing in Waipoua Forest on the northern end of North Island. Its massive smooth, gray-white trunk rises 59 feet before a branch appears. The gigantic specimen is a remanent of the tremendous ancient subtropical rain forest that once grew there, a survivor of 200 years of intensive logging. By counting rings from felled trees of similar circumference, Tane Mahuta is believed to be 2,100 years old.


----------



## johncrane (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for sharing Nancy your photos are fantastic. Is General Sherman the largest tree in the world in this area. Your Giant red woods trees are magnificent.Also your photos are a lot better than mine.we used a chep throw a way kodak camera.Lets hope we get some more Interest in our worlds magnificent trees.


----------



## johncrane (Aug 21, 2006)

Fantastic Joe being able to see and standing next to these magnificent old trees is just a magic feeling.thanks for sharing Joe.


----------



## punkinn (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey Joe and John, 

I didn't get to see the Tane Mahuta when I was in NZ... [] 

I know the 'reverence' thing you're talking about.  It struck me with many of the redwoods in Mariposa Grove, but in particular the Grizzly Giant (below):











... which was estimated at "over 2,000 years old" although individual trees are known to live more than 3,500 years.  It was a very spiritual thing to be in the presence of such age and nobility.  I know I would have the same experience with Tane Mahuta should I ever get the chance to visit him.  [] 

John, I wasn't sure about the General Sherman Tree's place in immense treedom, so I looked it up:  _General Sherman Tree: The General Sherman Tree is 274.9' (83.8 meters) tall, and 102.6' (31.3 meters) in circumference at its base. Other trees in the world are taller: the tallest tree in the world is the Coast Redwood, which averages 300' - 350' (91.4 - 106.7 meters) in height. A cypress near Oaxaca, Mexico has a greater circumference, 162' (49.4 meters). But in volume of wood, the Sherman has no equal. With 52,500 cubic feet (1486.6 cubic meters) of wood, the General Sherman Tree earns the title of the World's Largest Living Thing._ 

Humbling indeed.  I've loved seeing the photos of your Giant Red Tingle Tree from Walpole, and the Tane Mahuta in NZ.  

Anyone have more??  []

Best regards, 
Nancy


----------



## kkwall (Aug 21, 2006)

Well folks there are some amazing photo's above!!!


Nature truly is fantastic![]


----------



## johncrane (Aug 21, 2006)

That's a great photo Nancy. It is just so good that these trees have survived from fire and man.Here in Victoria at MT Baw Baw Australia they wasnt so lucky.they say we did have one of the worlds Tallest trees a Eucalyptus measuring 143 Meters and a Mountain Ash was Estimated to be taller at 150 Meters these where felled during 19th centry.


----------



## punkinn (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by johncrane_
> <br />That's a great photo Nancy. It is just so good that these trees have survived from fire and man.Here in Victoria at MT Baw Baw Australia they wasnt so lucky.they say we did have one of the worlds Tallest trees a Eucalyptus measuring 143 Meters and a Mountain Ash was Estimated to be taller at 150 Meters these where felled during 19th centry.



It's bad enough when fire or lightning take down a big tree, but when they're felled intentionally, that's just sad.  

Nancy


----------



## DocStram (Aug 21, 2006)

Great photos everydbody. But, Nancy, I can see why that last one is your favorite photo. That is an incredible picture.  It's worth framing. Wow!


----------



## punkinn (Aug 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> <br />Great photos everydbody. But, Nancy, I can see why that last one is your favorite photo. That is an incredible picture.  It's worth framing. Wow!



Thanks Doc, it's hard to come up with a "different" look for a tree photo!  []  

Nancy


----------



## Penmonkey (Aug 21, 2006)

I think this is the biggest fig tree in Texas. That's me at the base, my girlfriend took the picture. 




<br />


----------



## chigdon (Aug 21, 2006)

I just gotta say, that is really d*%&ed funny!!!



> _Originally posted by Penmonkey_
> <br />I think this is the biggest fig tree in Texas. That's me at the base, my girlfriend took the picture.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dario (Aug 21, 2006)

This is interesting...what I would give to get some woody part of this 12,000 year old bush (Mojave Desert creosote bush (Larrea tridentata)).

http://waynesword.palomar.edu/ww0601.htm#oldest

BTW, it is just a small bush but a GIANT in my book []


----------



## guts (Aug 21, 2006)

crazy kid[]


----------



## johncrane (Aug 21, 2006)

Good one Travis[]
Dario l agree with you mate good website also.[]


----------



## johncrane (Aug 21, 2006)

Another Giant this is a Mountain Ash(Regnans)in the Styx Valley Tasmania. It is still alive and looks like this area will be protected now only after much public outcry. standing next to this giant indicates its size.



<br />


----------



## punkinn (Aug 22, 2006)

That is a beauty, John!  Thank goodness these will be protected.  

Nancy


----------



## johncrane (Aug 23, 2006)

Nancy we can only hope the next generations see it the way we see it.


----------

